# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Best recommended oral steroid

## DillonSmash

I just cycled with sus500 and loved the crap out of it, i got my bench from 235 to 300lbs in 30 days.
but theirs tons of pills out there and idk witch one will suite me best. my goals are to gain muscle mass and stay lean.
i would like to get the strongest one out there but be safe too, i take one 200mg pill of milk thistle a day to help my liver recover.
and dose anyone know about the new test400 oral pills that are replacing the sus500 and tren250 stack?

----------


## Big

test400 orals?
never heard of it.

was the sus500 pills or a real steroid ?
age?
height?
weight?
body fat%?
years training?
how long since last cycle?
what was your pct?

----------


## Twist

best oral:
eggquipoise
beefdrol
yambombs
the list goes on...

----------


## DillonSmash

hear is the link for the test400 http://www.myspace.com/fightlabs
i used a oral steroid called sus500. hears the link http://cgi.ebay.com/SUS500-by-G-E-T-...3%3A1|294%3A50

age:20
hight: 6'3
weight: 248
body fat%: idk but i can see ab muscles haha
years of training: 6, but the last two years have been consistent
last 30 day cycle ended: 7/6/09
my pct is: methyl test (oral pill)
thanks man.

----------


## Big

ok, I'll move this to the supplement section, I thought you were talking about steroids ...

----------


## DillonSmash

im also taking sytropin, i heard it helps with recovery and pcts

----------


## DillonSmash

?? what do you mean? i thought sus500 was a steroid .

----------


## Big

nope

----------


## IM708

Yeah...you bought yourself a bottle of bullshit herbs.

----------


## DillonSmash

but it works like one i know bc i made huge gains and my body changed really quickly. so its not a steroid but it works like one, right??

----------


## Big

nope lol.

----------


## DillonSmash

what the hell... then whats a real oral steroid ????

----------


## Big

anavar , tbol, dbol , drol, andriol , winny, I could go on and on. if you can legally buy it in America, it's not a steroid . there are a few PH's that work, but not many.

----------


## Big

you have great stats for your age, and you aren't really old enough for steroids , why not just go natural for a couple more years and study so you'll know what to do when you're ready?

----------


## DillonSmash

hmm so its ok to keep taking the sus500 then? bc its not a steroid ? and what do you think of the HGH supplement sytropin? i take it and i get really good sleep from it.

----------


## Big

I wouldn't take it.

----------


## DillonSmash

i don't understand why i wouldn't take the sus500, it dose not stop me from maturing or growing and i keep my diet healthy and my cholesterol down. and if its not a steroid then i shouldn't have the concerns of a normal steroid right? i want to learn why not, i just don't see a reason to not take them.

----------


## Big

are you familiar with each of those ingredients and the potential long term health effects they might have? have you researched them completely? what exactly are your goals?

----------


## eatrainrest

prohormones are steroids thety will shut you down, your too young nobody will advise a cycle for you.

----------


## DillonSmash

what dose age have to do with it? and what do you mean by "shut you down"?

----------


## eatrainrest

> what dose age have to do with it? and what do you mean by "shut you down"?


 :Hmmmm:

----------


## Big

calling T-Mos...

----------


## DillonSmash

i did do some researching before i took the sus500, and all the bad things come from abuse, and i don't intend to abuse this. and i just looked up pro hormones and they are just fine... as long as i PCT and not abuse it ill be ok.
thanks for responding to all my questions but i still don't see a reason why i shouldn't stop taking this. or trying an actual oral steroid .

----------


## Big

do whatever you wish, I'm done here.

----------


## eatrainrest

if you take prohormones at steroids at 20 you ARE ABUSING STEROIDS!! nobody personally cares on this board if you do but if you wnna Fkc your natural test levels/growth plates go right ahead! dont say we didnt warn you when your walking aroudn with limp dick at 20.

----------


## DillonSmash

you didn't help me at all lol. i doubt you know anything...

----------


## Big

> you didn't help me at all lol. i doubt you know anything...


who?
I know how to lock your threads...

----------


## DillonSmash

> if you take prohormones at steroids at 20 you ARE ABUSING STEROIDS!! nobody personally cares on this board if you do but if you wnna Fkc your natural test levels/growth plates go right ahead! dont say we didnt warn you when your walking aroudn with limp dick at 20.


it dosnt close growth plates. ive seen guys who have taken steroids scene they were 14years, they are 35 now and they look great! and the limp dick thing and balls shrinking... yeah that happens but it only happens if you don't PCT. and the whole reason to PCT is to make your natural test levels back to normal. so yet again.... i don't see a reason to not take steroids...

----------


## DillonSmash

> who?
> I know how to lock your threads...


 im just saying that i didn't learn anything. you guys just tell me no without a real reason not to take them.

----------


## Big

you're right, I know nothing. good luck.

----------


## eatrainrest

> it dosnt close growth plates. ive seen guys who have taken steroids scene they were 14years, they are 35 now and they look great! and the limp dick thing and balls shrinking... yeah that happens but it only happens if you don't PCT. and the whole reason to PCT is to make your natural test levels back to normal. so yet again.... i don't see a reason to not take steroids...


your research sucks because there not 40 yet once they drop form a heart condition.. ioh yea ever heard non smokers lung cancer? explain that.. well there are RISKS.. and you are 100 percent wrong an oral with no test base you will be SHUT DOWN WHILE ON CYCLE have fun NUMB NUTS literally..

BIG, or T-MOS shut this useless thread down :Asskiss:

----------


## DEE151

> you didn't help me at all lol. i doubt you know anything...


bro Big and eatrainrest know and give some realy good advice on this board.. you are to young to use steroids it will fvck up your natural test levels and like he said you will have a limp dick and you will have 1 hella of hard time trying to get it hard wen your trying to fvck some hot girl and you cant get it up. these to guys know alot of stuff and you are being hard headed about the advice they are giving you. i see your in salem OR. i live in OR to.  :Chairshot:

----------


## DillonSmash

ok so show me proven documentation that steroids make you sterile permanently. and i know that the heart condition comes from high cholesterol, if i train properly with cardio and keep my cholesterol down wont that solve my problems? (im not trying to fight i just want to learn)

and what do you mean SHUT DOWN WHILE ON CYCLE?

----------


## DillonSmash

> bro Big and eatrainrest know and give some realy good advice on this board.. you are to young to use steroids it will fvck up your natural test levels and like he said you will have a limp dick and you will have 1 hella of hard time trying to get it hard wen your trying to fvck some hot girl and you cant get it up. these to guys know alot of stuff and you are being hard headed about the advice they are giving you. i see your in salem OR. i live in OR to.



so it wont effect my natural test lvl's if im older?? why? i just really want the why answered...

----------


## eatrainrest

> ok so show me proven documentation that steroids make you sterile permanently. and i know that the heart condition comes from high cholesterol, if i train properly with cardio and keep my cholesterol down wont that solve my problems? (im not trying to fight i just want to learn)
> 
> and what do you mean SHUT DOWN WHILE ON CYCLE?


wher did i state permanently? stick around the boards enough and you will learn what these things mean, your not going to get all your answers in one day. but liek you said me and BIG dont know our shit so... sorry

----------


## DillonSmash

> wher did i state permanently? stick around the boards enough and you will learn what these things mean, your not going to get all your answers in one day. but liek you said me and BIG dont know our shit so... sorry


i just want answers really... sorry. but maybe you guys could point me in the right direction of research? im wiki a million things right now... and ive watched bigger stronger faster documentary. im open minded but just impatient...

----------


## DEE151

let me ask you a question so that suss500 its a prohormone it shut you down wen you use it. so my question is what did you use for your PCT after you finish suss500?

----------


## DillonSmash

> let me ask you a question so that suss500 its a prohormone it shut you down wen you use it. so my question is what did you use for your PCT after you finish suss500?


ok first i want to know what "shut you down" means lol im a little behind on the Vocab...

----------


## DEE151

> ok first i want to know what "shut you down" means lol im a little behind on the Vocab...


i ask you a question first. so i do believe since your young YOU DID NOT USE A PROPER PCT YOU JUST CAME OFF THE PH BY IT'S SELF. will some 1 explainer pct to this guy and why he needs it.

----------


## DillonSmash

no im taking a PCT its called methyl test. its working bc my balls are not shrinking and i can still get a boner.

----------


## DEE151

> no im taking a PCT its called methyl test. its working bc my balls are not shrinking and i can still get a boner.


do you have a link to this?

----------


## Reed

yeah I wanna see this PCT called methly test. please link us to the product.

----------


## T-MOS

> calling T-Mos...


sorry Big, I saw you had this covered, but I guess he doesn't like his body and health enough to listen

----------


## Big

> sorry Big, I saw you had this covered, but I guess he doesn't like his body and health enough to listen


yeah I was trying to help, but I'm watching UFC and between that and this kid's attitude I don't care if he fvcks himself up or not.

----------


## T-MOS

Ok, Dillon, I am gonna give this ONE shot and if you wanna listen FINE, if not, then do whatever you want to your one and only body

We are not here to STOP you from using steroids , or prohormones.....we are here to make sure you use them correctly so that you don't risk permanent health problems later in life when you need your health cause you don't think about those things now

at 20 your natural hormones are at the highest levels they will be at..... you need to learn how to eat correctly to take advantage of that while you can

Taking steroids and prohormones SHUT DOWN YOUR NATURAL PRODUCTION OF THOSE HIGH LEVELS OF HORMONES because they are supplementing MORE then what your body would produce on its own, so the body SHUTS DOWN production of them

that is what being SHUT DOWN is

PCT= POST CYCLE THERAPY ....that is when you take REAL compounds to help jumpstart your natural production again......The problem is that everytime you SHUT DOWN your HPTA, you risk that it either doesn't come back up at all, or doesn't come back up at the same levels as before

Taking Over The Counter PCT compounds is NOT gonna cut it to get you back up and running for one thing, 

so YES, you are ABUSING because for one, you don't have a clue how your body works, and what these compounds can and will do to your body
Thats very dangerous to just take stuff when you have no idea of the effects on your body, then you come here for advice, WE give you the proper advice and you cop an attitude with well respected and VERY KNOWLEDGEABLE members who are just trying to help you, we dont' get paid for this , and we dont' know you , so why would we lie to you ?????


NOW, you need to decide if you want to do things correctly or keep on the path you are on and think you know it all already.

Your choice.....I won't waste anymore of yours or my time here... there are members that actually want to learn and do things correctly

good luck

----------


## TractionIssues

Sorry this thread me laugh so badly... esspecially the part about gaining so much on the bench with "sust 250" and "test 400" OMG TOO FUNNY!!!! I dunno about you guys but I am sure this is a Troll... ahaha it has to be...

----------


## tallguy23

My question is how much did you gain weight wise from this cycle becasue if you were 248 and could see your abs but only bench 235 I'm confused how that would be possible. 248 with visible abs sounds like your pretty jacked and should be able to bench your bodyweight, especially if you are going to cycle.

----------


## mult1pass

He is a troll, liar, and not a good. All this guy is doing is generating free advertising for that crappy supplement company. I would put money on it that he works for them.

----------


## DillonSmash

> Ok, Dillon, I am gonna give this ONE shot and if you wanna listen FINE, if not, then do whatever you want to your one and only body
> 
> We are not here to STOP you from using steroids , or prohormones.....we are here to make sure you use them correctly so that you don't risk permanent health problems later in life when you need your health cause you don't think about those things now
> 
> at 20 your natural hormones are at the highest levels they will be at..... you need to learn how to eat correctly to take advantage of that while you can
> 
> Taking steroids and prohormones SHUT DOWN YOUR NATURAL PRODUCTION OF THOSE HIGH LEVELS OF HORMONES because they are supplementing MORE then what your body would produce on its own, so the body SHUTS DOWN production of them
> 
> that is what being SHUT DOWN is
> ...


thanks T-MOS for taking the time to explain. now i understand. i just wasn't getting any answers and was doubting the people i was talking to. thats all... but i see why you guys say not to take them now. 
to answer some other questions, i weighed 255lbs before the cycle, and 248 after. i lost a lot of fat and gained a lot of strength. my maxes before were: clean:365 squat 450 bench: 235. i have an ass of a black person. my upper body is weak. after the cycle i didn't test my clean max or squat max because i didn't want to hurt my self for making quick gains and i don't have a reason to compete like that anymore bc i workout with old people so i just did lower weight with higher reps.

now i have a question, why is it safer to take steroids OR PH when your older? is it just more likely that the natural production of test will come back? 
and thanks again for taking the time, this is helping.

----------


## DillonSmash

> He is a troll, liar, and not a good. All this guy is doing is generating free advertising for that crappy supplement company. I would put money on it that he works for them.


?? no im just a noob trying to figure this out i never took the test 400. its advertised on a myspace page lol im doubting it just by looking at it.

----------


## DillonSmash

> Sorry this thread me laugh so badly... esspecially the part about gaining so much on the bench with "sust 250" and "test 400" OMG TOO FUNNY!!!! I dunno about you guys but I am sure this is a Troll... ahaha it has to be...


no i took sus500, i never took the test400. and i did make the gains. i have before and after pictures if you want to see them... its not alot but you can see i lost weight in my waist.

----------


## DillonSmash

> yeah I wanna see this PCT called methly test. please link us to the product.


http://wholesalesupplementstore.com/...st-84caps.html

theres the link, i was going to take this
http://cgi.ebay.com/CLOMED-PCT-Thera...3%3A1|294%3A50

but my friends screwed up the order on that... and my cycle was ending and i had to take something so he bought me the other stuff. i just kinda trusted him on that one

----------


## T-MOS

> thanks T-MOS for taking the time to explain. now i understand. i just wasn't getting any answers and was doubting the people i was talking to. thats all... but i see why you guys say not to take them now. 
> to answer some other questions, i weighed 255lbs before the cycle, and 248 after. i lost a lot of fat and gained a lot of strength. my maxes before were: clean:365 squat 450 bench: 235. i have an ass of a black person. my upper body is weak. after the cycle i didn't test my clean max or squat max because i didn't want to hurt my self for making quick gains and i don't have a reason to compete like that anymore bc i workout with old people so i just did lower weight with higher reps.
> 
> now i have a question, why is it safer to take steroids OR PH when your older? is it just more likely that the natural production of test will come back? 
> and thanks again for taking the time, this is helping.


Well, at your age your hormone levels are at their highest levels.
an older person like myself, has levels that are already on the decline,

We all stand the same risks when taking steroids. You at your age, may want to have kids someday. and You have many years left of having high levels of hormones

ME, I have had a kid and want no more, so the threat of sterility doesn't effect me. i am 44 and my natural levels have already declined to the point that if I wanted to go on HRT for life, it would be no problem

SO if my levels don't come back after a cycle, then its no big deal cause they were already on the decline. YOU, if your levels don't come back to the HIGH levels that they are at, you stand to lose a lot more than I do.

Also, getting to your Natual Potential and knowing how to maintain that weight Naturally takes years and time to learn. Learning that and knowing how to eat correctly will make steroid use much better and easier when the time is right

I see lots of younger kids that are taking a lot more gear then would be necessary had they learned how to eat properly. They are depending on the steroids to make them grow instead of the food which is what you need in order to keep gains

I have learned over many years how to eat to grow, and at 5'11 and 260lbs I require a lot less steroids to make great gains, which saves my body a lot of stress to it by not needing to use a ton of harsh steroids to gain 10-15 lbs

Hope that helps. You could be making great gains naturally IF you would learn to eat correctly. FOOD is the most amazing supplement you could use right now. I can't even tell you how much difference FOOD makes in making gains and keeping them.

I use NO over the counter supplements at all, no creatine, no protein shakes, 
and I make great gains !!

----------


## DillonSmash

> Well, at your age your hormone levels are at their highest levels.
> an older person like myself, has levels that are already on the decline,
> 
> We all stand the same risks when taking steroids . You at your age, may want to have kids someday. and You have many years left of having high levels of hormones
> 
> ME, I have had a kid and want no more, so the threat of sterility doesn't effect me. i am 44 and my natural levels have already declined to the point that if I wanted to go on HRT for life, it would be no problem
> 
> SO if my levels don't come back after a cycle, then its no big deal cause they were already on the decline. YOU, if your levels don't come back to the HIGH levels that they are at, you stand to lose a lot more than I do.
> 
> ...


hmm... yeah i want kids... after im done with the pct ill see what i can do without steroids... but its addicting because it felt like i was plateaued before i took them, my bench was 225 to 235 for a year.... just frustrating, hopefully i can keep my 300 bench... that would be nice. if you have any eating tips id be glad to listen to you.

----------


## T-MOS

we have a great diet section here and a few incredible guys that can really nail down a great diet for you.... Phate, Jamyjamjr, eattrainrest

they can help you put together a diet that will make you feel just like you are on steroids !!

----------


## Big

> hmm... yeah i want kids... after im done with the pct ill see what i can do without steroids... but its addicting because it felt like i was plateaued before i took them, my bench was 225 to 235 for a year.... just frustrating, hopefully i can keep my 300 bench... that would be nice. if you have any eating tips id be glad to listen to you.


you really should review your whole routine just to tweak it as much as possible. anyone who trains should be able to bench their own body weight, you state you were 255 before the cycle but were benching 225-235, something is wrong.

----------


## DillonSmash

you guys are awesome, ill start checking out the diet section after i get back from the gym. thanks for educating me t-mos.

----------


## T-MOS

thanks for having an open mind and not being a stubborn kid like we always get...

you will go far !!!

----------


## DillonSmash

hey t-mos im new to this forum stuff, how would i message you? like directly if i had a question? because im following one of the diets that was posted on here, im eating like 8 times aday now and putting in alot more protein in me. i hope this helps me make gains. and the diet is pretty lean too.

----------


## T-MOS

> hey t-mos im new to this forum stuff, how would i message you? like directly if i had a question? because im following one of the diets that was posted on here, im eating like 8 times aday now and putting in alot more protein in me. i hope this helps me make gains. and the diet is pretty lean too.


diet questions are best asked to the diet guru's, I dont' have the time or patience to do the diet part, they are amazing...see Phate, Jamyjamjr, or eattrainrest, C Bino, or Nark

they are incredible with diets

as far as messages, you can PM (private message) you have to make sure you have the PM feature turned on in your user cp

----------


## LIONITUS300

> I just cycled with sus500 and loved the crap out of it, i got my bench from 235 to 300lbs in 30 days.
> but theirs tons of pills out there and idk witch one will suite me best. my goals are to gain muscle mass and stay lean.
> i would like to get the strongest one out there but be safe too, i take one 200mg pill of milk thistle a day to help my liver recover.
> and dose anyone know about the new test400 oral pills that are replacing the sus500 and tren250 stack?


I've taken Fight Labs TEST400. It gave me way way better results than my cycle of SUS500 & Tren250. My size and strength gains were much better on the TEST400 and my gains were dry and hard. When I stacked the SUS500 & Tren250 I held alot of water bloat. I took 2 capsules of TEST400 a day for 8 weeks and pretty much would train and eat as usual. I made sure I had a good whey isolate shake 3 times/day, but that was about it.

----------


## TRT,MAN

> no im taking a PCT its called methyl test. its working bc my balls are not shrinking and i can still get a boner.


 you must be kidding right??????

----------


## DillonSmash

> you must be kidding right??????


whats up?

----------

